# Help with translating Latin



## Thomas2007 (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure if this is appropriate here, but I didn't know where else to put it. I need some help translating a paragraph of latin into english. If anyone has better skills to me, could you offer some assistance? Just PM me and I'll send it over.

Thanks,

Thomas


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 3, 2008)

_Vero, Latine loqui non est difficilius. Die dulci fruimini!_

I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 3, 2008)

Thomas2007

Look for PM from me.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 3, 2008)

Iam factum est.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 3, 2008)

ok


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gratias ago vos summopere , is est a valde succurro.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 4, 2008)

OK you guys. Cut that out!


----------

